
NYC Street Tree Map - dgudkov
https://tree-map.nycgovparks.org/
======
mohamedattahri
In case anyone's interested in the data ->
[https://public.enigma.com/datasets/new-york-city-street-
tree...](https://public.enigma.com/datasets/new-york-city-street-tree-
census-2015/8c077846-7a6e-446c-a9c0-4b43b8514f84)

